# Peerless Superb Model 1914 Bicycle craigslist Galena, Il



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 16, 2017)

https://madison.craigslist.org/bik/6003675216.html


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2017)

* Antique Peerless Supurb Model 1914 Bicycle - $900 (Galena, Il) *
*not mine....*
*

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 23, 2021)

Did anybody here get this bike?


----------

